# beginner questions



## richardc (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi, I want to replicate a simple graphic I created in Adobe Illustrator using paint on canvas 

–*If I use oil instead of acrylic, will that impact the look of the painting much? 

– If I buy a canvas on a frame are they generally already treated with gesso? Or do I need to gesso the canvas? 

–*Any other tips? 

Thanks


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Canvas on frame always has gesso. Oil paint is considerably more difficult to use than acrylics. So acrylics is preferable in this case. It has many technical advantages. You can soon add another layer so that the two layers blend optically. It's a simpler and more versatile technique.


----------



## richardc (Sep 13, 2019)

thanks M Winther


----------



## Lynne W (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi I'm a beginner with oils these are my 1st 2 attempts, I'm not to sure about this fat over lean as when I'm trying to achieve the finer details on the last layer I feel the paint is too thick for fine detail also the 2nd attempt I did on canvas and found it really hard t achieve fine lines as the paint didn't seem to want to stick unless I put it on too thick please can someone advise me? Should i be using smoother board to get finer details?


----------



## Blackpuddings (Oct 16, 2019)

Lynne W said:


> Hi I'm a beginner with oils these are my 1st 2 attempts, I'm not to sure about this fat over lean as when I'm trying to achieve the finer details on the last layer I feel the paint is too thick for fine detail also the 2nd attempt I did on canvas and found it really hard t achieve fine lines as the paint didn't seem to want to stick unless I put it on too thick please can someone advise me? Should i be using smoother board to get finer details?


Hi, fat over lean just refers to the amount of oils in the paint mix you're using. With most added old the paint should get thinner... For a base coat/blocking in acrylic is fine or oils & turps/oil free thinner.... then layers if oil paints with or without things like liquin or mediums.... The last layers to go on are things like glazes using oil paints and linseed or other oils like stand oil for detailing - these are the main fatty layers. 

The only reason for fat over lean is to prevent cracking that occurs when oils like linseed and others are placed under certain pigments/non fatty layers - it's worse with some colours than others. So, as you go towards the top layers, the paint is generally thinner and "fattier", literally, in that it contain more oil if thinning/glazing/certain detailing is needed.

Love the paintings btw : ) First 2 attempts? I'm jealous!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathisenwayne (Oct 19, 2019)

If these are your first and second paintings, you are so well on your way already. Don’t fret too much about fine lines and details just yet. Thinner paint can flow off a fine rigger brush with ease. It just takes a little repetition!
Excellent work. Keep it up!


----------

